# Alum open 10/23



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I am in the works of holding an open bass tournament on Alum Creek on September 19th . Come on out , the fishing should be really good then and it will deffinatly be a good time . If you may be interested send me a pm with your name and mailing address and I will send you out a flier with entry form a.s.a.p.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Phil Iam interested my wife shouldn't have a problem thats my birthday and with any luck she will give me a new curado to use so the other doesn't feel so loanly.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Phil, my clubs annual alum open is either saturday that weekend or the previous...i imagine it's probly the sat before that. we have a open that we (club members) are also allowed to fish at the black river on the following weekend. I'll find out the exact date pronto.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Rainer , let me know a.s.a.p so I can make changes if i need to and get the permit app. in .


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

sounds good. Is this a Midwest Sportsman Open? Let me know. BD


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes Bigdawg , this will be the Midwest Sportsman Central Ohio Divisions Fall Open Tournament .  In have moved the date up to September 19th also .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Also , to every one that ordered shirts , they came in and I will bring them to the next event .


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Sounds good. I'll try to talk to Mike, we should be in..thanks.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

phil the new date is sept 19 instead of oct23, if so not sure that i can make it but send me the info if not working i will come.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Phil. Bring me something in writing and I'll announce it at our tournaments. I'll be in Canada (Again  ) at that time, sorry. Then as soon as I return it's off to Lake Erie for our fall outing. This retirement is really starting to act like work.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

our open is the 17th. all systems are go buddy


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to bump this up to the top .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale , I will drop off some flyers to you soon .


----------

